# Partition Bootcamp invisible dans l'utilitaire



## SpleenXXX (3 Février 2016)

Bonjour à la communauté 

Je ne crée quasi jamais de post car je trouve la plupart du temps des réponses à mes questions.
Je précise que sauf erreur j'ai écumé tous les posts de ce forum touchant de près ou de loin au sujet.

*Mon problème :* impossible de voir ma partition Bootcamp "normalement" dans l'utilitaire de disque m'empêchant par la même d'effectuer des sauvegardes via Winclone (situation très inconfortable pour moi).





*Ma configuration : *

MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Mid 2015) sous OSX El Capitan 10.11.3
OSX sous Filevault
Windows 10 sous Bitlocker
Paragon NTFS 14.1.187

*
Ce qui fonctionne : *je peux démarrer normalement Windows 10 en natif comme sous VMWare 8.1.

*Tests déjà réalisé :*

Désactivation de Bitlocker pensant à un lien ;
Suppression et réinstallation de Paragon NTFS ;
Utilitaire de disques en mode Debug : aucun changement.
Listes des volumes : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il apparaissait normalement avant, si vous avez la gentillesse de m'aider 

Bonne journée/nuit à vous


----------



## SpleenXXX (3 Février 2016)

La nuit a porté conseil. 
J'avais suspendu Bitlocker, ce qui n'avait rien changé (buggé ?) mais j'ai cette fois carrément déchiffrer le volume et supprime Bitlocker (2 semaines que je cherchais...).
Le volume semble revenu le sujet est presque résolu.
Presque ? Oui car j'aimerai gardé Bitlocker ou si vous avez des alternatives à proposer je suis preneur (aussi simple à mettre en place).
Dislocker ne fonctionne pas chez moi et m3 Mac Bitlocker Loader non plus.

Merci.


----------

